

Ask HN: CoffeeScript or TypeScript? - itsbits

In my company we are starting a front end project and there is lot of discussion to use a superset language. We have lot arguments between CoffeeScript and TypeScript. it seems TypeScript has more advantage with ES6 standards and typical coding style. But few are very much worried about its Microsoft roots and also found no one using it as much as coffeescript is in use.
======
rudimk
While I personally haven't used TypeScript, I can say this - worry not, about
its roots. The whole code's open sourced on Codeplex, and Microsoft's
commitments to open source are growing. Plus, it was personally overseen by
Anders Heiljsberg - the guy's a freaking genius when it comes to language
design. The only thing I have against TypeScript is the syntax - personally, I
prefer CoffeeScript, due to its Ruby-esque syntax, but that's just me. So if
TypeScript's being favored by peeps at your company, go for it!

~~~
rudimk
And about its usage being lower than that of CoffeeScript - I'm afraid I can't
say much about that, but again - it just hasn't caught on yet. My startup was
one of the first to use Docker in production when it first came out a year
ago, and now, Docker's the biggest thing ever. So yeah..

~~~
itsbits
Thanks

------
init0
JavaScript

